
Apple Opening Europe’s First iOS App Development Center in Italy - davidbarker
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2016/01/21Apple-Opening-Europes-First-iOS-App-Development-Center-in-Italy.html
======
heraclez
Where else are there iOS App Development Centers?

